# Amp Guard



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

A while back Jason asked me to build something that would allow the cats to recline atop his sterol amp but keep the thing from overheating. The temporary solution in pic 1. The old and the new pic 2. The new at least fits well Pic 3-4. There are more mistakes in the walnut one than there should be, but it is done and the overall effect is more pleasing to the eye than the temperary one was.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Neat. A fine solution, Jerry. But, I don't saw dat puddy tat!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That's because I won't let them on it, thus making it work so well.:haha::haha:


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hmmm....Wife says I need to sharpen her knives. I tell her they'd stay sharp longer if she didn't cut with them:jester:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Life just gets simpler every day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dang Jerry, you and walnut seem to get along nicely!!!! *S*


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice job Jerry, How the new bandsaw workin out?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Dang Jerry, you and walnut seem to get along nicely!!!! *S* 

I realy like to work with, it just is easy to work with. There are others I like mahogany, red ceder, cherry

Nice job Jerry, How the new bandsaw workin out?

It has worked out great. Got some real good use putting a stage in for the K-6 at church. The corners are on a 2' radius made of solid maple. I haven't posted it because I took very few pictures.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice work Jerry.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Good work, Jerry!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry I am not showing this post to my cats... sheesh they will make a shop slave out of me!
NICELY DONE!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Jerry the design is simple yet very functional and thus PERFECT!

Nice job my friend.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Dan, don't you mean "PURRfect?"


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Got this pic of one of the cats, see it does work!!! (Pics taken with phone so a little blured, sorry!!!)


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Of course Doc what was I thinking! hehehe nice one


----------

